# Bowtech SWAT?



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

awesome,love mine no shock,quiet,if i had one complaint it is that i would like it to be a little faster but it is an awesome hunting bow


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

Had one, The bow shot great nice draw cycle solid wall, but no speed. Tried everything to get more speed out of it for a 28inch draw and couldnt. Traded mine for a 08 82nd and couldnt be happier


----------

